# Chief is #2



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Chief, I see you took the number two spot over by storm! Happy posting!! Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm guessing you will be #1 in a couple of weeks. Sorry Jody.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Simply Amazing. :-D

Over 20 posts a day every single day. Plus great info. 
Job well done to Chief and all of the "heavy posters"



Andy


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Way to go Chief. Keep up the good work.

I've been called #2 before also, but usually with a much different meaning.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spike _
> *I'm guessing you will be #1 in a couple of weeks. Sorry Jody. *


Maybe a weekmg: Better get busy huh 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words guys. :cheers: On their worst days, Andy and Jody are tough acts to follow. :thumbsup:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Good work Chief!!!

Your insights are a welcome and I am sure everyone enjoys reading your posts!

Keep it up.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Thanks for the kind words guys. :cheers: On their worst days, Andy and Jody are tough acts to follow. :thumbsup: *


If i would post like you i would be around 5 to 6000:dazed:  
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Lookout Jody....That song "It's Just a Matter of Time" should take on a new meaning for you now:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Way to Go Chief !!  :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

I see Chief has no occupation listed on his profile. "Chief", Does that mean your day-job and occupation is posting your great information on this forum?. Congrats & keep up your good work.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm suprised Spike hasn't jumped past everyone... he is the king of FP'ing LOLL


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *I'm suprised Spike hasn't jumped past everyone... he is the king of FP'ing LOLL *


FP


----------

